# Vinegar



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

Does anyone know which (if any) types of vinegar are acceptable on the FODMAPS diet. Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

http://www.healthhype.com/nutrition-guide-for-fructose-malabsorption.htmlThat list says no to Balsamic, Apple Cider... but distilled is ok in moderation??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That sounds like it makes sense. Balsamic and Cider probably have a fair amount of the original sugars from the grapes and apples even with some of the sugars made into acetic acid. Distilled white vinegar would have a lot of that removed as that is what distillation is all about, pulling out one compound and leaving the rest behind.


----------



## pete2674 (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought apple cider vinegar was good for ibs?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends entirely on what your triggers are and which theory you are going by.If you digest fodmaps just fine it might be OK for you. If you get gas from fodmaps then any source of fodmaps will be bad for you no matter how healthy it might be thought to be by anyone else for any illness.


----------

